# Unwanted/Dangerous Items To Get Rid Of



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

So we just bought the most amazing house. It was full of furniture and other stuff, which we have spent a week clearing out, and exploring to see what we inherited with the purchase! 

There are items I don't want. Mainly 4 live shotgun shells. They were in an old chest of draws in the loft and could have been there fore many years, I don't even know if they are stable and safe to transport. 

There is also a 9mm brass clad bullet, also live, and a small, .22 possibly, plastic bullet in a steel casing which I don't recognise. 

I don't really want these things in the house. 

Assuming for a moment that I can move the shotgun shells safely, can I just hand them all in at a local police station or something? I don't know the laws here on holding ammunition. 

The 9mm brass bullet is quite a good looking item, is it possible to have it made safe? Where could I have this done? If not, could I also hand that in to police? Or where else might I take them? Is there any chance I might get into trouble just possessing them?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Why don't you phone the police and ask them for advice?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Matt if these items are in Portugal send a PM to travelling man he might have up to dates information as he holds a Portuguese gun license.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Probably best not to discuss such things on a public internet forum but call me if you want to discuss it.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Not too worried about being public. What I am saying is that I want to deal with these items 100% within the letter of the law, and I don't want them in my house!! lol

I will buzz you later, we will be at the house this afternoon!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you want official answers then it's GNR, Camara or Junta, personally I'd just go to GNR and explain situation and get advice on how to dispose of safely


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

canoeman said:


> If you want official answers then it's GNR, Camara or Junta, personally I'd just go to GNR and explain situation and get advice on how to dispose of safely


PSP handle firearms matters not the GNR and some of the PSP are not pleasant people.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is about getting rid of unwanted found ammunition safely not about getting a licence but just add PSP to list of people, but better to act quicker than later so theirs no misconception of your intentions Mattskii


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

GNR will just refer to the PSP who are responsible for all firearms matters and his nearest PSP office is Pombal followed by the regional HQ at Leiria but like I said, far better not to discuss such matters on a public forum. 

A bit of reading between the lines might be in order at this point.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

This is not uncommon in non-urban places but surely a word with a neighbor to find a local with a licence would have had this sorted. 



Mattskii said:


> So we just bought the most amazing house. It was full of furniture and other stuff, which we have spent a week clearing out, and exploring to see what we inherited with the purchase!
> 
> There are items I don't want. Mainly 4 live shotgun shells. They were in an old chest of draws in the loft and could have been there fore many years, I don't even know if they are stable and safe to transport.
> 
> ...


----------



## shanebackman (Jan 23, 2012)

Just throw them into the fireplace!

The ammunition is not dangerous all by itself, unless you try to smash the primer with a hammer, or something silly like that. (Fireplace would be silly, that was a joke.) They are absolutely safe to transport. Save yourself all the crazy hassle of taking these few rounds to the police or PSP, and just chuck them off a cliff into the ocean the next time you have a chance. The salt water will take care of them in short order.

Or, come visit me in "Cowboyland" and we'll go shoot them off! I've probably got a firearm for each of them...


----------

